# ROTP Letter of offer question.



## Clancey01 (4 Jul 2011)

I was wondering in the infinite military experience of this forum if anyone could clarify this para in reference to my pay when my transfer goes through:

"h.
(a) Pay increment (PI) 2 (IC) 119 days as Pte;
(b)Pay increment (PI) Basic as 2LT on graduation from university,IAW ref H. "

I understand (b) but does (a) mean I will be getting the Pte 2 pay grade?

Thanks


----------



## Clancey01 (5 Jul 2011)

Nevermind. I just went to my clerk and found out.


----------



## Charlie82 (10 Jul 2011)

How does pay work when the transfer goes through? I am assuming you are talking about transfer from PRes to ROTP.


----------



## Charlie82 (10 Jul 2011)

More specifically, as a Pte. transferring to an OCdt. to attend RMC. If someone could explain or direct me to a supporting document that would be great.


----------



## Clancey01 (10 Jul 2011)

How much time do you have in? I had 2.5 years and they gave me Reg Pte 2 pay with 120 days credited towards Pte 3. It will all be in your contract letter of offer.


----------



## Charlie82 (11 Jul 2011)

Not too long, 6 months. I am hoping I get my contract information soon, as of now I just have a letter of acceptance from D Mil C7. Did you just get your contract?


----------



## Clancey01 (12 Jul 2011)

Ya I got my contract last week but I was nagging my warrant for a while to get it.


----------



## Charlie82 (12 Jul 2011)

Haha, right on. The Warrant Officer handling your CT wouldn't happen to be a WO B. Gariepy would it?


----------



## Clancey01 (12 Jul 2011)

It certainly would be. Good ol' Barb.


----------



## Charlie82 (12 Jul 2011)

She is on her grind with those CTs. I think I will give her a shout and see how mine is coming. My last name starts with a V so if she is doing them alphabetically then it might be why I am still in the dark.


----------

